
Mesosphere's Marathon Is on Fire – Mesosphere - presspot
http://mesosphere.com/2015/02/06/mesosphere-marathon-is-on-fire/
======
preillyme
I'm really impressed with William Thurston's work on the Amazon EC2 Container
Service (Amazon ECS) scheduler driver. It will be cool to see a benchmark of
ECS vs. Apache Mesos with the same taskDefinition defined.

